# Seasonic S12ii PSU owners...help



## rahul7 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi i just got my S12ii and i am concerned that its power plug only has 2 pins and no grounding pin. It looks like this
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:CEE_7-7.jpg

however the sockets at my home are for 3 pin plugs so can i directly plug it in or do i need some sort of adapter?

thanks


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 9, 2014)

You get Indian socket cables fairly easily. I think the ones from MX cost around 300Rs. Or you could call Seasonic's distributor Tirupati and ask for a cable since you got the wrong one.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 9, 2014)

Same happened with me . bought antec PSU without grounding pin. Bought a new power cord . I think you should Get a new  power cord


----------



## rahul7 (Nov 9, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> Same happened with me . bought antec PSU without grounding pin. Bought a new power cord . I think you should Get a new  power cord



how many Amperes power cord are you using and how many watts is ur psu...i have an old 3 pin power cord from my old monitor its 5A and psu is 620W will it be fine?


----------

